
How Many Decimals of Pi Do We Really Need? (2016) - joeyespo
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/edu/news/2016/3/16/how-many-decimals-of-pi-do-we-really-need/
======
sempron64

      >>> len("3.141592653589793") - 1
      16
      >> math.log(2**51) / math.log(10)
      15.35252977886304
    

The precision of pi used by NASA is suspiciously close the precision limit of
IEEE 64-bit floating point integers, a reason which is not given the article
:). Interesting nonetheless.

edit: formatting

~~~
davymac
Unrelated: love your handle

~~~
sempron64
Thanks!

